
Venmo with Gift Cards? - TimurBidzhiev
Hey guys,<p>What do you think about Venmo with gift cards? 
How often are you using gift cards? 
What is your average amount of a gift card?<p>We are GiftChat: the best way to send a gift card. It&#x27;s a social gifting platform - Venmo with gift cards. All you need is to create a gift post with text and a gift card.
Right now you can buy and send a gift card link in any messenger. In a couple of weeks, our Venmo style update will be ready.<p>Thank you for your time! Your feedback will really help us!<p>Timur,
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startupschool.org&#x2F;companies&#x2F;pFY1gZ28baVVuA
======
TimurBidzhiev
Help us to develop what people really want!

E-mail me if you have any questions and feedback: timur@gift.chat

